# SOA?



## WeirdAl (31. Jul 2007)

Hi,
was versteht man genau unter SOA? Ist diese Architektur "nur" dazu da, zB einem Mitarbeiter das arbeiten mit 5 verschiedenen Tools  abzunehmen und durch 1 "Tool" (zb SAP Netweaver) auszutauschen, das einzelne Services anbietet? Oder habe ich das nun falsch verstanden?

Cu
Alex


----------



## SlaterB (31. Jul 2007)

redest du jetzt von einer Unternehmensstruktur oder von der Softwareentwicklung?

falls letzteres:
lies doch mal ne Stunde irgendeine Grundlagenseite wie
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Service-oriented_architecture

da werden die zig einzelnen Punkte weitgehend alle erwähnt

z.B.



> The following specific architectural principles for design and service definition focus on specific themes that influence the intrinsic behaviour of a system and the style of its design:
> 
> Service Encapsulation - A lot of existing web-services are consolidated to be used under the SOA Architecture. Many a times, such services have not been planned to be under SOA.
> Service Loose coupling - Services maintain a relationship that minimizes dependencies and only requires that they maintain an awareness of each other
> ...


----------



## Jockel (31. Jul 2007)

Vielleicht für dich interessant:
http://javamagazin.de/itr/psecom,id,372.html (#10)
http://www.se-radio.net/ (#27, #32, #33 und eigentlich der ganze Rest)


----------

